# Bread Crumb Sierra



## patmurris (Feb 11, 2012)

This is something i wanted to try for a while... dry crumb from a French 'baguette' stabilized with lot's of CA:












I painted the tube ends with a tan color but left the center exposed with no other reason then i needed to hold the tube while applying the paint... and it shows a bit through the crumb, but it actually goes well, adding something to the texture depth.

People who have seen it without knowing are inclined to believe it is some kind of stone... :biggrin:


----------



## navycop (Feb 11, 2012)

Makes me hungry just looking at it.. Nicely done.


----------



## dexter0606 (Feb 11, 2012)

> I painted the tube ends with a tan color but left the center exposed with no other reason then i needed to hold the tube while applying the paint...


 
Why not slip it over a dowel?


----------



## LouCee (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a good look, I like it.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 11, 2012)

Amazing what all a pen can be made from.  It is people like you who take pen turning to a whole new level.  Nice job.


----------



## gbpens (Feb 11, 2012)

Fanciest bagutte I have ever seen. Just goes to show that there is no limit to the human imagination.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 11, 2012)

That pen is worth some bread, man (hippies will get the joke). One of the funniest turning related things I ever heard was on this forum when someone said "if I could get enough CA on it, I could probably turn a fart". Nice work, I wouldnt have thought about bread.


----------



## Pharmasweaves (Feb 11, 2012)

So did you take lots of crumbs and mold them into a cylinder or did you cut out a dried part and soak it in thin CA and treat it like really soft wood?


----------



## renowb (Feb 11, 2012)

Cool pen! If you get hungry you can eat it!


----------



## patmurris (Feb 11, 2012)

Pharmasweaves said:


> So did you take lots of crumbs and mold them into a cylinder or did you cut out a dried part and soak it in thin CA and treat it like really soft wood?


Second option - I cut a pen blank in the middle of a dried baguette and worked it like a really soft wood.


----------



## Pharmasweaves (Feb 11, 2012)

patmurris said:


> Second option - I cut a pen blank in the middle of a dried baguette and worked it like a really soft wood.



that is some great ingenuity, good job as well, it's got a sort of cloudy look to it, i like it.

how does it feel? is it spongy or does it act and feel more like an acrylic


----------



## low_48 (Feb 11, 2012)

Gives me an idea the next time I clean out the toaster! Very creative!


----------



## boxerman (Feb 11, 2012)

That's one cool bread pen.:biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks good for bread, i wonder how multigrain would go.


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 11, 2012)

johncrane said:


> Looks good for bread, i wonder how multigrain would go.



You probably wouldn't need much CA to turn stale Brownberry.


----------



## patmurris (Feb 12, 2012)

Pharmasweaves said:


> how does it feel? is it spongy or does it act and feel more like an acrylic


A dried baguette is really stiff with some sharp edges and would make a rather good weapon in a fight! The blank i cut was brittle but solid. Once soaked in CA, turned and finished it feels like acrylic.



johncrane said:


> Looks good for bread, i wonder how multigrain would go.


...that's precisely my next move so i bought such a bread that i'm letting dry right now... :biggrin:

I know some are worried about the amount and cost of the CA glue used on this kind of projects, but although i haven't a precise estimate, it does not take that much and if you compare to the cost of a similar stabilized blank, it probably costs less - and you create something really unique.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 12, 2012)

patmurris said:


> Pharmasweaves said:
> 
> 
> > how does it feel? is it spongy or does it act and feel more like an acrylic
> ...



How do you soak in CA??


----------



## patmurris (Feb 12, 2012)

Cherie said:


> How do you soak in CA??


I drip CA over the 'blank' and let dry, one side at a time. Thin first then some medium. It doesn't take that much.


----------



## scoobiehome (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cool idea!
Renee


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes me wish I had some peanut butter and jelly!!!:biggrin:
Iteresting pen and kinda neat.
gordon


----------

